

Create A WordPress Plugin To Add A Pin Button To Every Image - paulund
http://www.paulund.co.uk/create-a-wordpress-plugin-to-add-a-pin-button-to-every-image

======
vhf
There's also this plugin : <https://github.com/canha42/pinterest-pin-it>

Which lets you choose the "pin it button" image, lets you disable it on any
page you want, etc. :)

